# Hobbies



## Linz_1987 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am getting sick of sitting infront of the TV every night with my parents! Its driving me insane!

Nobody in this family has hobbies! My sis is dedicated to herhorse, so she is always out of the house. But I seriouslyhave no hobbies :?and cant think of anything I would like todo.

I read books in bed at night, and im not sure if this is areal hobby, but I really love driving my car and I go out on my daysoff just for the hell of it and i really enjoy it.:embarrassed:Im just really interested in how the world works in theterms of cars. You probually think im mad! Hehe 'going outfollowing other drivers because I enjoy it'

But I really want a hobby I can do in the evenings.My mum says draw, or paint but im not interested in that sort ofthing. I tryed doing cross stitch but that was nogood. I cant find anything I would like :sad:

Please help and give me ideas!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2006)

Get a rabbit! :humour:

Maybe learn to play an instrument like guitar, or maybe learn new stuff on computer?

Hope you think of something. :clover:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 11, 2006)

My family is like that too. my little brotherplays gaelic football and that's about it. I would really love to learnhow to play the piano but I just haven't got time in the evenings, iget so much homework and coursework:X.

Why don't you take up a sport, like umm, well i can't think ofanything... My mum took up knitting and is obsessed with it now whydon't you try that? lol(she tried to teach me, but, well,it didn't really work:disgust


----------



## missyscove (Oct 11, 2006)

I only wish I had more time. I feel like all I do is homework. 

What about quilting? I love it. I machinequilt. You really just need a machine that can do a straightstitch. Machine stitching is alot faster than handsewing. You can do something simple or elaboratedesigns. 

Or you could try an instrument. I don't know if you couldfind a group, but last year at school my choir class started playinghandbells, I loved it. I mean really loved it, but you can'treally do that alone. 

You could also try learning a new language.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have tryed sewing etc and that hasntworked. You might think im not very interesting person butseriously nothing that other people do interest me :? I justenvy the people that can actually do it, cos I cant.

I use to play the keybopard but that died away. 

I have wanted to learn another language, like spanish orsomething. That is a briliant idea actually. I wasgoing to do a class on it but I have no free time day time. Ionly have evenings spare. But if I can get all the rightbooks then I could learn by myself. I will definetly trythat! Thankz! 

Ive tryed everything else literally and have not got along with it.



This might sound like a confussing/silly question so sorry!But are you born with no patience, or can you gain patience throughtime? 

Because I have no patience at all to do any hobbies listed above. I really want to but I just cant.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know about the patience. 

As for the language, with the right books or computer programs, it could be great.


----------



## turbotina (Oct 11, 2006)

join a gym

I recently joined a new gym - they have 8 Cybex weight machines, treadmills, bike, ecliptical and lots of different classes

Mon night Yoga, Tues night Ab work, Wed night Pilates, Thurs nightVersasize (steps &amp; weights), Fri night Ab work. And there'slots of different classes in the morn and during the day that I cantfit into my sched due to work.


----------



## Greta (Oct 11, 2006)

If you enjoy cars/driving, perhaps you couldfind an old car and refurbish it? It's fun, rewarding, takes plenty oftime, and there's always something to fix/upgrade/tinker with. Besides,old English cars are the best! My dad has a '58 Morris Minor, and it'smy favorite car in the world.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2006)

Make bunny toys!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 11, 2006)

:yeahthat


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 11, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Make bunny toys!


i've actually taken up this hobby.....and I don't even have a bunny yet LOL!

Another hobby idea might be photography. Or video games......do videogames count as a hobby? You might even consider volunteering for somekind of organisation that you like and would be willing to offer someof your free time to.



Heather


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2006)

nuttun, that's a great idea that I didn't even think of! :X:hearts:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2006)

nuttun, that's a great idea that I didn't even think of! :X:heartshug:

So sorry, I double clicked. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2006)

Photography, that is, even video games, that's cool.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2006)

I vote for video games... not really a hobbymaybe, but there are so many types of games, I'm sure there issomething that can appeal to anyone to occupy some time.

____________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 12, 2006)

Skating? Hehe...sorry, it's on the brain lately!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 12, 2006)

I wouldnt know where to start under a bonnet ofa car etc! That would be tough. But I must say when I went toa hotrods show I was stunned at some of the cars their andreally wanted to take them all home. 

The only thing I do in the evenings is go on the computer or watch tv,and its getting boring! (apart from this forum ofcourse) 

I really need something I can do in the evenings as that is really only my free time. 

So far sounds like I will try:

Joining a Gym

Learning a new language



I bougth a monopoly board game today so tonight me and my parents aregoing to play with it hehe I love good old traditionalboard games.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 12, 2006)

I love monopoly! I've got the new edition one but no one in my house will ever play it with me


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yer! I just showed my parents it andmy dad just said I hope you arent expecting me to play that game. icant stand it! :shock::shock:

So it will have to be just me and my mum Or if my sister is up for it.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2006)

I love strategy board and card games."Real" games, not the cheesy stuff like Monopoly (no offence, I hateit). Problem is, you need somebody else to playwith. My hubby loves games just as much as me. Acouple of examples are Settlers of Catan, Carcassone, Arkham Horror,and Bohnanza. You could check them out. Maybe starta game night? My mom always asks me to bring games when Ivisit now.


----------



## jojo (Oct 12, 2006)

How about Jewellery making?esp. as it is nearXmas - you just buy a book for some ideas and can make really coolnecklaces, earrings, bracelets for friends and family -- you could evengo as far to make some really nice hand made xmas cards too? 

Lots of sites on the internet:-

bead shop:

http://www.epbeads.co.uk/

http://www.the-beadshop.co.uk/?gclid=CIeVt8OR9IcCFQ5eMAod0RGiZA

tool shop

http://www.jewel-toolcraft.co.uk/



good luck -- I love making presents for friends!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I love strategy board and card games. "Real"games, not the cheesy stuff like Monopoly (no offence, I hateit). Problem is, you need somebody else to playwith. My hubby loves games just as much as me. Acouple of examples are Settlers of Catan, Carcassone, Arkham Horror,and Bohnanza. You could check them out. Maybe starta game night? My mom always asks me to bring games when Ivisit now.


Settlers of Catan is an awesome game - I have all the expansions. I agree about the monopoly comments. 

I find that it is the same game every time you play - the person who builds a hotel on Boardwalk wins...

___________
Nadia


----------



## hummer (Oct 13, 2006)

I took a knitting class through the localcommunity school and I love it. I got sick of sitting infront of the tv feeling like I should be doing somethingmore. So now at night when watching tv I am also knittingstuff, whether it is a felted bag for my daughter, knitted washclothsfor my mom or some fun little scarfs for my young daughters.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 13, 2006)

I love board games, too...but love the moreinteractive and exciting ones, like Taboo, Scattergories,etc. I LOVE word games...seems I have a proficiency in wordpuzzle type stuff.

I also have a problem with Monopoly, but only because I never do verywell in it. I always feel so discouraged after getting beatto heck by someone. Feel the same way about Scrabble (despitemy love and proficiency with word games, my family beats me likenobody's business in Scrabble, so I've lost affinity for it).

I also like cross stitching, painting, writing, drawing, etc. What about learning an instrument?

Good idea about learning a foreign language...that'll be handy for the rest of your life! 

Joining a gym is good, too. Nothing like satisfaction at gettin' in shape!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 14, 2006)

Learning to play in instrument is WAYfun. The violin is fun to learn (maybe not for theneighbours) - butit's tons of fun if you canfindothers to form a quartet or something similar.

___________
Nadia


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 16, 2006)

How about making cheese?

I'm serious, but of course it would help if you like cheese.

This is the recipe for queso blanco , kind of like pot or farmer'scheese. It'seasy: I made it last night, and it's gone already.

Take a gallon of milk, and put it in a large pot. Heat it - very slowly- while stirring, until it reaches between 185 and 190 fahrenheit. Stiroccassionally, so it doesn't scorch. Ok, so you might need to get acandy or dairy thermometer. Not expensive.

When you get the milk to the temperature, slowly add about a quartercup of cider vinegar. Stir with a wooden spoon, slowly, and curds willform. Be patient. When the curds separate from the whey, wait a minuteor so. Don't rush it - I'm watching you! OK, now take it off the heat.If you have cheesecloth, great, if you don't, get a REALLY CLEANdishtowel or cotton T-shirt; soak it in hot water, and line a drainingcolander (like you would use for spaghetti) with that. Pour or ladlethe curds and whey into it. Then make a bag with the cloth, tie it upwith a rubber band, and hang it on the faucet of your sink. Let itdrain overnight. 

The next day, you will have a delicious spreadable cheese that you canflavor with your favorite herbs (whip them into it, and add a touch ofsalt, please 

You should feel happy with yourself about making a fine thing. You willfeel doubly happy if you give some to someone else who is having a badday.

Smile


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you ever decide on a hobby?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well since college has started again I have beenbusy with college work in the evenings. But if I have nothingto do I mostly read in the evenings. 

My mum has taken up bead work, so I am getting into that too.We are going to make a bead curtain thing soon.hehe. Butmainly christmas decorations and braclets etc we will bedoing. 

I have also started cooking my own dinners and desserts and that takesup most of my evenings! Since I have turned veggie my mumseems to leave me out at dinner times, so I have to get my own:disgust:She doesnt understand why I am vegetarian.

This weekend I made scones, and pumpkin soup. Delicious


----------



## JimD (Nov 28, 2006)

When I had the time, I use to make Native American dreamcatchers. 
And then it was easy to expand out into NA jewlery, too.
Supplies are very reasonably priced at the local craft stores.Different types and colors of strings and yarns, feathers, woodenbeads, pieces of leather are all really easy to find. They also carryall of the accessories to make earrings, hairclips, pins, etc.
There's good instructions for making dreamcatchers on the internet, andI just used my imagination for the jewelry. They make great gifts!!!

There's some of the dreamcatchers I made on the bunnie room wall....


----------



## jasptobes (Nov 28, 2006)

The Dreamcatchers are truly beautiful. What a great idea!


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 28, 2006)

JimD, your stuff looks awesome. My rabbits arepretty much my hobby. Although I do enjoy going to the different rabbitshows and photographing the rabbits for my web site, so I guess that'sconsidered a hobby.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 28, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> I love monopoly! I've got the new edition one but no one inmy house will ever play it with me


Hehehe...when I was young my sister and I used to love to play Monopolywith our older brother, Ken. I have to say, if you could nominate oneperson in the world who would suck at Monopoly, it was him! Even thoughhe was older than both of us, we always wound up taking over all hismoney and properties, and - every time - he'd get mad and throw theboard into the air, causing all the little houses and hotels andeverything else to go flying everywhere. He had quite the temper backthen! The first time it happened sis and I got upset with him, butafter that it became the fun thing to do...invite Ken to play Monopolyjust to watch him lose...he'd get all red in the face and then thetantrum would kick in....

Siblings can be so cruel to one another....*evil grin*


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 28, 2006)

Them dream catchers are so amazing! I wouldnever of thought of making them! I want to try itnow! 

And Monopoly is the best game ever.I had played it many yearsago, butI bought one about a month ago and the day I boughtit home my mum and sister played with me. I think they forgothow much they hated it because they wont play with me again.And its probually because I won 

I got the new version also, and you are aloud to bid properties??? Youcould never do that before! Does anyone else's monopoly gameallow bidding?


----------



## JimD (Nov 29, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Them dream catchers are so amazing! I would never of thoughtof making them! I want to try it now!
> 
> And Monopoly is the best game ever.I had played it many yearsago, butI bought one about a month ago and the day I boughtit home my mum and sister played with me. I think they forgothow much they hated it because they wont play with me again.And its probually because I won
> 
> I got the new version also, and you are aloud to bid properties??? Youcould never do that before! Does anyone else's monopoly gameallow bidding?


The best website for dreamcatchers is having problems with their web-server. 

Here's a couple of links that give some basic instructions. It takesone or two attempts before you get the hang of it. My first one was"abstract" to say the least.

http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/2793/instruct.html

http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/ja04/indepth/knowledgetoolbox.asp

~jim


----------

